# weed and appetite



## alexvega (Oct 24, 2007)

ok when smoke weed my hungry it`s terrible , that`s  kind of reactions could help to gain weight , but i have seen in that moment i eat many calories.

what you say people about it
thanks


----------



## XFatMan (Oct 25, 2007)

I think this sport is about a healthy lifestyle and doing drugs is certainly not a part of it. What you're doing will cause addiction that you will regret because you won't be able to stop just like that once you're addicted.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2007)

XFatMan said:


> I think this sport is about a healthy lifestyle and doing drugs is certainly not a part of it. What you're doing will cause addiction that you will regret because you won't be able to stop just like that once you're addicted.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 25, 2007)

so youre trying to lose weight..and youre smoking weed..?
if so i understand why that could be a problem.

but if youre trying to gain weight..smoke a blunt and eat a cow !
and then some chickens if youre still hungry


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been successful at cutting while smoking weed everyday. Weed may enhance the impulses to eat, but it is always up to you whether to act on those impulses.


----------



## sensamilia (Oct 25, 2007)

Weed aint addictive fool. 
Yeah if u have problems stuffing ur face with food then  some toking on the blunt will help. But weed and cutting? that wud b torture.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 26, 2007)

i think the problem here imn  my country is that the joint is just a 4.50 uds. so cheap, .
how much it`s the cost in your area.
jejjej


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2007)

Man up.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2007)

weed in my area is expensive.  For a gram of some dirt you'll pay 10$, for a G of some then good its about 20$.  If I eat before I smoke it controls the munchies.  Good luck..


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Roll up*.


 

Fixed


----------



## StanUk (Oct 27, 2007)

Delusional said:


> so youre trying to lose weight..and youre smoking weed..?
> if so i understand why that could be a problem.
> 
> but if youre trying to gain weight..smoke a blunt and eat a cow !
> and then some chickens if youre still hungry



For some reason the "smoke a blunt and eat a cow" comment made me laugh


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> Weed aint addictive fool.
> Yeah if u have problems stuffing ur face with food then some toking on the blunt will help. But weed and cutting? that wud b torture.


 
It actually is addictive as virtually all recent studies have shown.  There significant withdrawal symptoms present in over 2 out of 3 chronic smokers who stop.  If I remember correctly it is characterized under the DSM as having withdrawal symptoms roughly as severe as cigarettes.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess it comes down to is the personality addictive, or the substance?


----------



## njc (Oct 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I guess it comes down to is the personality addictive, or the substance?


 
Yes partially but the withdrawal symptoms are also physical aside from emotional.  Sure emotional can cause physical but the side effects of marijuana discontinuation included depressed appetite, irritibility, inability to sleep, bizzare dreams, and cravings.  Some of those side effects are beyond mood manipulation.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 28, 2007)

njc said:


> Yes partially but the withdrawal symptoms are also physical aside from emotional.  Sure emotional can cause physical but the side effects of marijuana discontinuation included depressed appetite, irritibility, inability to sleep, bizzare dreams, and cravings.  Some of those side effects are beyond mood manipulation.




I have never had any of those when I stopped smoking weed. Each person's body chemistry is different, so I guess weed is the drug fro me.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Oct 30, 2007)

XFatMan said:


> I think this sport is about a healthy lifestyle and doing drugs is certainly not a part of it. What you're doing will cause addiction that you will regret because you won't be able to stop just like that once you're addicted.


Do you work for DARE?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 30, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Do you work for DARE?



LMAO


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2007)

I smoked weed for a week straight earlier this year and I had trouble falling asleep the night I didn't.  It could have been the pre-workout energy supplement I take though.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 30, 2007)

tobbaco kills one in two who use it and is addictive.  


But Cannabis is Bad?


----------



## alexvega (Oct 30, 2007)

*hahhaha*



soxmuscle said:


> I smoked weed for a week straight earlier this year and I had trouble falling asleep the night I didn't. It could have been the pre-workout energy supplement I take though.


 
in my case if i smoke weed i need to  get tired to get or fall sleep.

if i smoke and go straight to the bed, my brain start in a rain ideas. jejjeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> tobbaco kills one in two who use it and is addictive.
> 
> 
> But Cannabis is Bad?



I don't remember anybody denying Tabacco was bad?  Poor spin to try and make Weed look like a good guy.

I don't care if people smoke pot or not.  It is an adult choice.  But don't be ignorant of possible side effects.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't remember anybody denying Tabacco was bad?  Poor spin to try and make Weed look like a good guy.
> 
> I don't care if people smoke pot or not.  It is an adult choice.  But don't be ignorant of possible side effects.




compared to alcohol or tobacco it is a safer alternative.  Just the facts 


not a safe alternative, everything in moderation


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2007)

That is like saying if you are going to cheat on your diet, chose a healthier thing, it isn't as bad.

Shit you are cheating, might as well do something you want to do.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 31, 2007)

Your right maybe be I should go out and get some heroin and some coke while Im at it.  

Cheating is Cheating


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a party.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

Smoke if you want ,but realize you gotta be dedicated and consistent to get good results in bodybuilding. I mean i know its fun to go and smoke every once and a while at a party or what not, just don't make it your thing every week.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 31, 2007)

*ummmmmmmm*



IainDaniel said:


> I don't remember anybody denying Tabacco was bad? Poor spin to try and make Weed look like a good guy.
> 
> I don't care if people smoke pot or not. It is an adult choice. But don't be ignorant of possible side effects.


 

ok iwas in israel nursing course, there i took a toxicoloxy class.
 we talk about drugs like extasis morphin , and weed the Proffesor was clear the wed doesn`t have side efeects on neurons.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 31, 2007)

Pot and food are not opiates but for some they might as well be. That goes for many things. Endorphins get released when you do something you love. Some love food, others pot. Some love hurting themselves for the attention/empathy... that, for them, releases those endorphins that bind to those happy go lucky opiate receptors. Endorphins make us who we are because addiction is what we are made of, IMHO. Welcome to the human race. Now... some habitual wake & bake types do replace eating and other urges with smoking pot, IMHO. Some people replace eating with tobacco as well. When they quit many gain weight... go figure. 

I guess the trick is to replace personally detrimental things you love doing to yourself with good things.  

Good Luck


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, what I wrote was to much for most to wrap their head around unless I really expanded(just like good pot) on all of it. I won't.. soooo try having 5 bong hits first. Hold your breath in on each one until no smoke comes out on each toke. If that doesn't work try not smoking pot for 12hrs straight and reread. And the answer to the question in your head is no, BTW.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is like saying if you are going to cheat on your diet, chose a healthier thing, it isn't as bad.
> 
> Shit you are cheating, might as well do something you want to do.



Cheating isn't cheating. There are levels of cheating. adding honey to my oatmeal might be a cheat on a strict cut, but it isn't the same as going to IHOP and ordering 3000 calories of food.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't see a problem with honey


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Cheating isn't cheating. There are levels of cheating. adding honey to my oatmeal might be a cheat on a strict cut, but it isn't the same as going to IHOP and ordering 3000 calories of food.



Honey is good. My dad has bees and give me fresh honey. Good stuff, but I don't get too crazy with it. It's still way better than a lot of things you could eat.


----------



## njc (Nov 1, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> tobbaco kills one in two who use it and is addictive.
> 
> 
> But Cannabis is Bad?


 
Dropping a nuclear bomb on a heavily populated city kills millions...but shooting up a crowd with a gun is bad?


----------



## VanessaNicole (Dec 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have been successful at cutting while smoking weed everyday. Weed may enhance the impulses to eat, but it is always up to you whether to act on those impulses.



I smoke weed too, but I CANNOT not give into my cravings when smoking. And I am normally very disciplined.

So I just limit my smoking to twice a week or so and double my cardio for those days.

I don't think weed is anymore of a big deal than alcohol (which can actually be much more dangerous for many people), the only thing that bugs me is that it's illegal.


----------

